# Snow peas



## NeeNee (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi know that peas are ok for rats, and my boys love them, but the food lists don't mention anything about snow peas. Are the pods ok for the rats to eat? I picked some up today, but I won't give them until I know for sure.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## graphite (Apr 6, 2011)

Sure! Snow peas are fine, my rats like them a lot! You can feed them the whole pod and everything. I know with whole soybeans my boys always take the beans out and discard the pod! It's funny how smart these little guys are.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

hehe snow peas are a great idea rats love them =D


----------



## NeeNee (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh good! I'm so glad the pods are ok to give 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

